# importance and what bees make naturally



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

George wrote:

what size cell will bees make naturally? with no imprint or foundation to build from?

Well George here is a map you can look at and study for natural feral size come from old archives:
http://www.beesource.com/pov/lusby/therm_map.htm 

George further replied:

also, will that vary from race to race?

Reply:

Yes, and it will also vary by altitude and latitude also.

George further wrote:

and can you tell me why the cell size is important?

Reply:

Cell size regulates the size of the thorax, which regulates the other body parts of the bee in direct proportion. Further Cell size of worker bees determinded by the size of the cell then determine the size of the queens and drones produced in direct proportion also, normally in a 3-4-5 ratio.

Change the cell size and bees interaction with natural flora changes. Every thought about endangered species of plants for lack of pollenation. You cannot enlarge the bee over 20-30% and pollenate plants properly unless man-made hybridized plants which we have much of and is now falling apart in farming.

Also, George change the size of the bees and the aerodynamics change for flight speed and breeding compatiability.

This should do for starters for now. 

Think about this awhile and then we will talk further and discuss as much as you want.

Best regards,

Dee


----------

